# Suggest me a internet plan in Delhi



## titun (Oct 11, 2007)

Guys from Delhi please suggest me a internet connection.
Details pointwise :-

My location : Delhi, [to be exact near IIT].
My budget : Rs 1000 per month.
Down/Up required - Unlimited
Speed - 256 kbps if available, or else can settle for less.

For the moment, temporarily i have a 64 kbps prepaid connection @Rs 425  from a local service provider, which has 256 kbps UL plan for Rs 1025.

But i don't trust their infrastructure.... and i might not get expected speeds looking at how poorly the ethernet cable is drawn to my room, crossing between galis... mohollas...and twisted....chopped.....cut in between .... u can understand.

So a professional one like Reliance/Tata/AirTel will be much helpful... but i am very confused about their plans/tariffs....

So if some existing customer can tell me then that will be much helpful.


----------



## Petertechno (Oct 11, 2007)

Dear titun, 
If you are going for an internet connection, my advice is you go for the BSNL broadband. It is very much affordable. You can find the plans in the site. www.bsnl.co.in. This is really service oriented and worthy. There are free hours for the plan 500/- from 2am to 8am. There is a total of 2.5GB of usage. If you are a robust internet freak, then you can go for the home unlimited for Rs 900. The speed some time touches 1.6Mbps during downloads. Very quick. 
Peter


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 11, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
BSNL is not available in delhi.
Look at MTNL website.....you will find 1 for U


----------



## titun (Oct 11, 2007)

@Petertechno, i was excited knowing about VSNL, but in Delhi it's MTNL, and as i see i need a landline phone to get MTNL Broadband...so that rules out the option.

Any other suggestions friends??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

get MTNL dude.even if you don't need a landline it is the best ISP in Delhi and provides best value for money.

others option include getting tormented by airtel or sify or tata.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 11, 2007)

Go for Airtel or Tata if you want better speed and MTNL if you want cheaper plan


----------



## titun (Oct 11, 2007)

@The_Devil_Himself, oh so if MTNL is so good  then i should really think about it..... do i have to take a landline phone compulsorily and pay for it also along with broadband charges!! Cannot i get only the net connection?

I could not find exact info from there site, may be u can share more details


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 11, 2007)

call MTNL broadband section:
1500 OR 22221500

OR mail to :
helpdesk.delhi@bol.net.in


----------



## Petertechno (Oct 12, 2007)

Dear titun, 
For a mtnl connection, you do need a landline phone. But one minute, you take the bfone with *sulabh plan*. In this plan, you would be paying a monthly bill of Rs120 only and you would have only the incoming facility. You can use this for outgoing calls by buying calling cards which start from Rs100, with a talk time of Rs 90 which can be used with in 3 months. So effectively, you would be paying a total of Rs 120 + 500 + Service tax. That some where amounts to Rs 690. I am sure you would enjoyin having the landline facility also. I have been through the woes of the other providers. When they ask us to be kind to them for their poor coverage and administration. By the way this a government service. There are going to be great benefits to come in the future. 
Bye.


----------

